# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Sorting Numbers in Ascending or Descending Order

## ExcelTip

Problem:	

List1 (column A) contains a range of unsorted numbers.
We want to create two new lists of the same numbers: one sorted in ascending order, and the other in descending order.	

Solution:	

To sort in ascending order, use the SMALL and ROW functions as shown in the following formula (in cell B2):
=SMALL($A$2:$A$5,ROW()-ROW($B$2)+1)

To sort in descending order, use the LARGE and ROW functions as shown in the following formula (in cell C2):
=LARGE($A$2:$A$5,ROW()-ROW($C$2)+1)

----------

